# Does anyone still fish with a nipple?



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

The fishing nipple is an old lure u can look up. Its basically like u cut the nipple off of a big baby bottle like used for calves with a treble hook inside and Buck hair sticking out the hole on bottom and a ring on top.

Its used on a big solid one piece bamboo cane pole of 15' or longer. Dad Used to buy 1 per year at Millersport hardware. These are the unvarnished bamboo trees that are big enough on the butt end to fit a baseball in the hole. Its back breaking using it all day. Or as pops called it "a young mans game".

My dad used to kill the bass at Buckeye lake in the lily pads with this lure. Even today it'd be effective. Its hard to quietly hit tiny holes in the pads casting and nearly impossible to horse out a hog right? He'd tie heavy kite twine on it and leave 2' of 40lb mono leader. U just put pole on your hip and swing it out and drop in hole for 10 seconds and keep hitting them all day. U can really cover a lot of holes not casting its the original form of flippin. If u get one u just pull it up and out and swing to u. If pole is 20' and amount of line is 20' u have a 40' range and no casting. U can pull 5-6 lbers out no problem. 

The hollow body allowed air bubbles to escape on entry and that was the key pops said. In his opinion it gets a lure in front of the bass that don't see many lures buried in the pads and mats.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Pigsticker said:


> The fishing nipple is an old lure u can look up. .


I'm scared what sites I'll bring up if I type that in.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> I'm scared what sites I'll bring up if I type that in.


you sure got that right.LOL.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished Indian Lake fifty six years ago with a local that used a long and heavy cane pole with about six foot of heavy line and a theble hook that had strands of cut rubber bands attached with some thin wire. He would drop that lure(?) in the lilly pads and jiggle it on the surface and hoist the largemouths out. That rig allowed him to fish where nobody else could.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> Fished Indian Lake fifty six years ago with a local that used a long and heavy cane pole with about six foot of heavy line and a theble hook that had strands of cut rubber bands attached with some thin wire. He would drop that lure(?) in the lilly pads and jiggle it on the surface and hoist the largemouths out. That rig allowed him to fish where nobody else could.


Very cool story Shortdrift ty for sharing. I wonder if they'd sponsor me? TEAM NIPPLES!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I'd never heard of it before, but I found this link.

http://fishinghistory.blogspot.com/2010/05/deconstructing-old-ads-with-bill_29.html


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Dandrews said:


> I'd never heard of it before, but I found this link.
> 
> http://fishinghistory.blogspot.com/2010/05/deconstructing-old-ads-with-bill_29.html


Ty for the link. That's it, pops always used white, said to mimic a mouse. Idk how many white lab mice run the pads though, LOL. I noticed it said to cast it. I've only seen and heard of using cane pole vertically with it.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-1940s-O...157?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51952907e5


----------

